# United States vs. Billie Holiday cue from another film



## cug (Feb 28, 2021)

I was surprised to hear a cue from Pedro Almodovar's "All About My Mother" by Alberto Iglesias in a scene in this film about Billie Holiday on Hulu. I recognized the music right away since this is one of my favorite scores and unfortunately that took me right out of the story. 

Has anyone else had a reaction like that where you are expecting to hear 100% new score from the film's composer and then recognize a cue from another film? I don't think that happens as much in recent years as it did back in the day. By the way, Kris Bowers wrote the rest of the score and he did a great job. And I think Andra Day did a great job singing like Billie Holiday.


----------

